
Bitcoin Price Rises While Rival Currencies Fall – Fortune - rbanffy
http://fortune.com/2017/12/07/bitcoin-competitors-price/?utm_campaign=fortunemagazine&utm_source=twitter.com&utm_medium=social&xid=soc_socialflow_twitter_FORTUNE
======
sharemywin
They're wrong I bought 1 litecoin and 1 ethereum. I have the ability to crash
any market by investing in it.

